# [solved] pure-ftpd rejects passive?  Here's why:

## harmless

Just posting in case someone else was pestered by this, Google can guide the way.

I was getting 

```
PASV 

500 Unknown command
```

from my pure-ftpd.  

/etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd says:

```
## If your FTP server is behind a NAT box, uncomment this ##

#USE_NAT="-N"
```

The manual says:

 *Quote:*   

> - '-N': NAT mode. Force ACTIVE mode.  ...  if you want people coming from the internet to have access to your FTP server, please try without this option first

 

So yeah, don't trust everything you read in /etc/conf.d

----------

## Skardal

...though it's been over 2 years...This post just helped me out!   :Cool: 

----------

## FizzyWidget

im gonna bump this, just helped me out too  :Smile: 

----------

## Mazumoto

Helped me still as well. Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

